# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  La presa más alta de EEUU amenaza con romperse

## F. Lázaro

Siguiendo la lógica de algunos individuos, deberíamos cerrar inmediatamente todas las centrales hidroeléctricas y demoler todas las presas por el gran riesgo que suponen. En los últimos dos siglos han muerto más de 200.000 personas por roturas de presas. En España han muerto más de 800 personas entre Puentes, Ribadelago y Tous. Por accidentes nucleares, ninguna. Ahí lo dejo.

Dicho ese pequeño pero necesario off-topic, vamos a lo importante. Esperemos que sólo quede en un susto lo de Oroville. Porque el socavón que se ha hecho en el aliviadero da miedo sólo con verlo, increíble la fuerza que tiene el agua.




> http://www.lasexta.com/noticias/inte...9cbf1b559.html
> 
> *La presa más alta de EEUU amenaza con romperse y obliga a evacuar a más de 180.000 personas en California*
> 
> laSexta.com | Madrid | Actualizado el 13/02/2017 a las 15:28 horas
> 
> Evacuadas más de 180.000 personas en California ante el riesgo de desbordamiento de la presa Oroville, la más alta de Estados Unidos. Se ha abierto un socavón en uno de los desagües y está siendo muy difícil contener la presión del agua. Las autoridades temen la rotura de la estructura y la fuga sin control de más de 100.000 metros cúbicos por segundo de agua.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (13-feb-2017),JMTrigos (14-feb-2017),Jonasino (13-feb-2017),Los terrines (13-feb-2017),perdiguera (13-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

> Siguiendo la lógica de algunos individuos, deberíamos cerrar inmediatamente todas las centrales hidroeléctricas y demoler todas las presas por el gran riesgo que suponen. En los últimos dos siglos han muerto más de 200.000 personas por roturas de presas. En España han muerto más de 800 personas entre Puentes, Ribadelago y Tous. Por accidentes nucleares, ninguna. Ahí lo dejo.
> 
> Dicho ese pequeño pero necesario off-topic, vamos a lo importante. Esperemos que sólo quede en un susto lo de Oroville. Porque el socavón que se ha hecho en el aliviadero da miedo sólo con verlo, increíble la fuerza que tiene el agua.


Sí, deberíamos cerrar todas las centrales y todos los embalses que no reciben el mantenimiento adecuado, que se encuentran en zonas sismológicamente peligrosas o inestables y que conllevan un peligro para la población aguas abajo. Es de cajón. 

Se han cometido muchas barbaridades y se siguen cometiendo. Un ejemplo es ampliar el embalse de Yesa siendo un terreno tan inestable y peligroso. Y al final, por cabezonería, y costándonos a todos un precio irracional que no se debería pagar, se va a acabar construyendo. Pero podría poner muchos otros ejemplos. 

Pero hay algunos que para defender lo indefendible, como es el uso de la nuclear, acaba proclamando soflamas impúdicas.

En este caso un mal mantenimiento, donde se dan cuenta de que existe un defecto cuando ya se está utilizando el desagüe, en fin. Ya podrían haber hecho la revisión cuando correspondía.

----------


## Jonasino

> En este caso un mal mantenimiento, donde se dan cuenta de que existe un defecto cuando ya se está utilizando el desagüe


Blás,¿que las das?

----------


## termopar

> *La ingeniería que ha evitado (de momento) una inundación catastrófica en California*
> 
> El exceso de lluvias y un boquete en el aliviadero principal han puesto en alerta a los habitantes de los alrededores de la presa de Oroville, en California
> 
> 16.02.2017 – 05:00 H.
> 
> 200.000 californianos miran con desconfianza al cielo durante estos días. La zona que rodea a la presa de Oroville espera la llegada de tormentas durante la noche de este miércoles (madrugada y mañana de este jueves en España), y si estas resultan muy intensas, puede que tengan que ser evacuados. No sería la primera vez esta semana: el pasado domingo tuvieron que abandonar sus hogares durante más de un día después de que la presa junto a la que viven amenazase con fallar e inundar kilómetros a la redonda.
> 
> El problema empezó a finales de la semana pasada con una combinación de intensas lluvias y fallos técnicos. Las primeras causaron una gran subida en el nivel del agua de la presa. Los segundos, impidieron que la presa desaguara con normalidad. Entre los dos la situación de riesgo fue aumentando hasta que las autoridades decidieron que lo más seguro era sacar a todos los habitantes de la zona directamente amenazada por el agua. Sin embargo, hace unas horas volvían a sus casas con la presa en condiciones de resistir las próximas lluvias. ¿Qué ha ocurrido exactamente?
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnol...sonas_1332606/

Como se puede observar, varios despropósitos por falta de mantenimiento (y a los ecologistas sin hacerles caso, me suena; y el ingeniero, un listillo, me suena también; aun me suenan los ecos de..... hay seguridad suficiente, como en las nucleares, en yesa, etc) y un desagüe demasiado retrasado.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-mar-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> Como se puede observar, varios despropósitos por falta de mantenimiento (y a los ecologistas sin hacerles caso, me suena; y el ingeniero, un listillo, me suena también; aun me suenan los ecos de..... hay seguridad suficiente, como en las nucleares, en yesa, etc) y un desagüe demasiado retrasado.


Mira que es deficil caer tan bajo, pero alguno lo consigue:

----------


## termopar

Sr. jonasino, no se por qué no me asombro ya de su seguimiento continuo de mis aportaciones sin más que decir o expresar.

----------


## Jonasino

> Sr. jonasino, no se por qué no me asombro ya de su seguimiento continuo de mis aportaciones sin más que decir o expresar.


Pues esto:

----------


## Jonasino

Interesante articulo a modo de resumen.
Dado el número de fotos y video pongo el enlace para verlo completo:

http://www.iagua.es/blogs/luis-marti...presa-oroville

----------


## termopar

Más que el propio artículo, que no dice nada nuevo de lo que ya se sabía, me parecen interesantes los comentarios de dicho artículo. 

Qué importante es cumplir los protocolos de mantenimiento de los embalses y realizar las mejoras en las más antiguas para adecuarse a las nefastas experiencias que nos obligan a actualizarlas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así ha quedado la presa Oroville después de las tormentas en California que estuvieron a punto de provocar una catástrofe.


























Fuente: http://www.libertaddigital.com/fotos...nia-5.jpg.html

----------

embalses al 100% (12-mar-2017),HUESITO (06-mar-2017),JMTrigos (06-mar-2017),Jonasino (06-mar-2017),Los terrines (06-mar-2017),perdiguera (06-mar-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Vaya destrozo. Pero bueno, sólo ha quedado en eso. ¿Se sabe que tipo de reparación harán?

----------

